# Double Lumen



## TAYLOR2009 (May 18, 2012)

Does anyone bill out for double lumen as a seperate procedure ?


----------



## dwaldman (May 21, 2012)

Question

What is the appropriate method for coding catheter placement? I have found it easier to use the name of the catheter but I have been told this is the wrong method. Please help.

AMA Comment

When coding catheters and ports you do not code based on the brand name of the catheter or on the number of lumens. 

______________________________________________
Saw the above in CPT Assistant 97


----------



## hgolfos (May 22, 2012)

Are you referencing a catheter or a double lumen tube for one lung ventilation?

if the latter you would just choose the appropriate ASA code (ie the one that includes one lung ventilation in the description)


----------

